# GAME THREAD: Pacers vs. Cavs 11/03/04



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Indiana Pacers vs. Cleveland Cavaliers   

Time: 7:00 PM Central. 

TV: WB4  

Venue:








Gund Arena; Cleveland, Ohio


Starting Line Ups:

Indiana Pacers:
Jamaal Tinsley
Stephen Jackson
Ron Artest
Jermaine O'neal*
Scott Pollard

Head Coach: Rick Carlisle

*Possible Injury










Cleveland Cavaliers

Jeff McGinnis
LeBron James
Luke Jackson
Drew Gooden
Zydrunas Ilgauskas 

Head Coach: Paul Silas


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine's not confirmed to be out of the game, yet, but I think he will.

Pacers 88

Cavs 84


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 79
Cavs:75


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

It doesn't look good for Jermaine to be playing, but lets keep our fingers crossed. 



Pacers 89

Cavs 78


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll say Pacers win 91-81


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I predict a big game for S. Jackson


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don' t think Luke Jackson is starting for the Cavs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I didnt hear much about the Cavs this preseason.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I don' t think Luke Jackson is starting for the Cavs.


I went by RealGM. Who is starting?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> I didnt hear much about the Cavs this preseason.


They are improved, 6-2 team in the preseason which matters to a young team.

I watched Indiana play Denver, I think Cleveland has a chance to win this one considering 2 or 3 of the games last year were close between the teams and Indiana will be missing some players.

Stephen Jackson always kills the Cavs though, expect him to have a big game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I went by RealGM. Who is starting?


L. Harris (played for the Nets last year) is the likely starter because of his 3pt shooting and experience. 

Luke Jackson, Lebron, and Wagner should all see some minutes @ the 2 along with the small backcourt of Jeff McGinnis + Eric Snow.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Indiana 89
Cleveland 93


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by *theo4002*!
> 
> Indiana 89
> Cleveland 93


You don't think we can win?  
I don't know if we are going to win either.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Pacers 88
Cavs 82

Artest has a triple double.....


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

McNeal is out, Bender is questionable. I think that the Cavs win 96-83. Of course I'm a Cavaliers fan and thought that they would win at home even if McNeal actually played.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Cavs win 90 -83. Expect S. Jackson to have a big game and for lebron to continue his domination of Ron Artest. Lebron will have close to a triple double.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't think Lebron is that GREAT of a player.
Artest can manhandle him, hes the #1 defensive player in the league.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> I don't think Lebron is that GREAT of a player.
> Artest can manhandle him, hes the #1 defensive player in the league.


Well your age and being uniformed clearly shows in your posts because Artest has anything but manhandled Lebron. If anything in their head to head meeting last year while Indy won the games Lebron won those individual matchups


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Well your age and being uniformed clearly shows in your posts because Artest has anything but manhandled Lebron. If anything in their head to head meeting last year while Indy won the games Lebron won those individual matchups


I went to LeBrons first game against the Pacers, and Artest outplayed him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I went to LeBrons first game against the Pacers, and Artest outplayed him.


Well being that the Cavs lost by 1 point and Artest scored 21 on 8-19 shooting while missing all 6 3 point attempts that he shot grabbing 5 boards and 4 assts, while Lebron in only his 2nd game out of highschool in the NBA scored 23 on 8-18 shooting, making 1 out of the 2 3 point shots he took grabbing 5 board and dishing 3 assts. I dont see how Artest outplayed him. If anything it was dead heat. And all the other games in their head to head matchups he performed better.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I think that it's kinda flattering to LeBron that in his 3rd professional game he is being compared against one of the games best players. LeBron had 23 on 8/18 shooting 5 rebs 3 assts while Artests had 21 on 8/19 2 rebs 3 assts in that same game. The big difference was turnovers where LeBron had 7. I can see why some would go either way on who had the better of whom in that game. However, there is no question that LeBron outplayed Artest in each of the other 3 games last season. LeBron averaged 25 ppg to Artests 18.3, 4.67 rpg to 1.33 and 4.67 apg to 3.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> McNeal is out, Bender is questionable. I think that the Cavs win 96-83. Of course I'm a Cavaliers fan and thought that they would win at home even if McNeal actually played.


Just one question....who the hell is McNeal? Sounds like a good guy, I wish we had him on our team.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Well being that the Cavs lost by 1 point and Artest scored 21 on 8-19 shooting while missing all 6 3 point attempts that he shot grabbing 5 boards and 4 assts, while Lebron in only his 2nd game out of highschool in the NBA scored 23 on 8-18 shooting, making 1 out of the 2 3 point shots he took grabbing 5 board and dishing 3 assts. I dont see how Artest outplayed him. If anything it was dead heat. And all the other games in their head to head matchups he performed better.


1. It was LeBron's 5th game out of highschool.

2. What does that have to do with who out played who? I could play a 4 year old and totally dominate him. Him being 4 wouldn't change the fact that I outplayed him. I don't care why Artest outplayed him, just saying that he did.

3. At the game, Artest scored on LeBron a lot. LeBron scored on Harrington and Miller more.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> 
> Just one question....who the hell is McNeal? Sounds like a good guy, I wish we had him on our team.


Oops, yeah that should have been O'Neal, I knew it was some irish sounding name.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. It was LeBron's 5th game out of highschool.
> ...


Your not saying anything. Please tell us how he outplayed Lebron. Also you are not being correct in what you are saying because Artest played him almost the entire game. artest always defends the opposing teams best player.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> Oops, yeah that should have been O'Neal, I knew it was some irish sounding name.



Nonetheless, how don't you know Jermaine O'neal? Tis forgiven tho. Tis forgiven


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Indiana: 89

Cleveland: 85


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Mark Montieth's Keys to Winning*



> TO-DO LIST
> Five of the Indiana Pacers' top nine players are injured, including three starters. Here's what they must do to remain competitive until everyone is available.
> Defend
> This group isn't going to win any slugfests, so it will have to keep scores low. It lacks shot-blockers, so positioning and weak-side help become even more essential.
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/articles/3/191476-8773-036.html


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The game has started!!!!

1st time out, impressions:

Tinsley is still the man
SJax is a very versatile player, he should help out a lot.

Artest has a very nice shot now. He's been schooling LBJ so far this game.

Croshere looks to like an excellent help defender.

Pollard at least looks like he's trying this season.

Ilguakus is the only Cavalier threat so far.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

My God that was an amazing pass by Tinsley!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

My God that was an amazing crossover by Tinsley!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Time out two; impressions:

I'm glad we have Tinsley for 6 more years.

Fred Jones shouldn't be guarding LBJ.

Stephen Jackson is having his way in the post. 

Croshere is very agile.

Pollard is racking up the rebounds.

The Pacers look to be an excellent passing team this year.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn, Tractor Traylor has been owning David Harrison with 2 blocks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Damn, Tractor Traylor has been owning David Harrison with 2 blocks.


Traylor might be finally developing into a solid player.

First Quarter recap:

With the Pollard, Chroshere, Jackson, Artest, Tinsley lineup, we got into the lane easily and hit 16 foot jumpshots or made passes into the paint. Getting into the paint was too easy for us, Tinsley's picks were awesome.

Ron's the certified ball-hog

We really need to work on stopping Z and James.

2nd Quarter:

Nice shot by Bender, he's playing great. I'm now reversing my thoughts of trading him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'd also like to point out that Pollard's also playing well. Harrison pretty much sucks, I prefer John Edwards.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm starting to wonder whether I'd rather have Pollard or Chroshere as backup Center once we become healthy. Our defense stilll isn't very good; I'm also surprised the Cavs aren't playing a zone, which IMO is our biggest weakness.


----------



## Stacka_Lee (Jul 9, 2004)

i know you've got to let artest have some free reign if you want him to hold the reins, but he really has to stop shooting 3's


----------



## Stacka_Lee (Jul 9, 2004)

i think croshere and bender should have to play 1 on 1 for the starting PF spot. it might be the most awkward game of streetball of all time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, awesome dunk by Freddie. That's one dunk that you don't do in a regular game because of the difficulty.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with 6 assists at the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bad goaltending call, Tinsley with 8 assists.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Never give Ron the ball when the shot clock's under 10 seconds. How many shot clock violations do we have now?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Big Z bulldozes Pollard, shoots a wild hook that must have went up 10 feet and it went in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LBJ hit by his own teammate, travels, falls out of bounds, passes it, no call. And LeBron isn't even a superstar.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

outscoring us 17-9 here...ouch(i hafta watch online, it sucks)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It seems as if I've seen 10 shots that would've hit the underside of the rim and were grabbed as a rebound.

Z is torching us, we need to bring in Harrison or Edwards for bulk.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

well benders in now


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

....and nice dunk JB


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

67-63 Cavs at the end of 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bender's playing great, even though he doesn't look any bit bigger.

Freddie with a 3-point play.

Al says Freddie called himself a power SG:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill draws a charge, nice job.

David Harrison really sucks.

We need to pull away in the next few minutes, get your best lineup out there!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Is it just me or did the announcing change from just TV to letting the entire crowd and all the players hear it?

Freddie called for a charge.

I can't find a boxscore at nba.com


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LOL at Inside the mind of Scot Pollard. Something about you can lead a horse to water but you can't stop it from peeing all over the place. Seeing Scot swing his hips nearly made me puke, though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson really needs to learn to shoot quickly when he's wide; he probably would've made that 3 if he had, and may have taken and made another one had he tried.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're losing right now and the momentum is in the Cavs' hands. Not good. I'd suggest that Rick go with the starting lineup for the rest of the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chroshere going for the skyhook! Draws the foul hits both.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest pushes James and called for a foul. 75-72 Cavs with 4 minutes left. Traylor lets it go out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard misses the pass, Ron misses a J. Cavs throw it away, Tinsley assists to Ron.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh......My........God.

Tinsley just had one of the top five passes I've ever seen from anyone. I saw Tinsley with the ball, then I saw Artest dunk. I did not even see the ball travel from Tinsley to Artest's hands.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome move by Tinsley. He jumped so high on his jumpshot that the Cavs thought he'd shoot it, but he passed it to Ron. Artest with 27 points, Tinsley with 12 assists, Pacers up by one.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Eh, on the replay it wasn't as good as I thought. But live, it looked like a magic trick.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chroshere with a HUGE rebound. Pacers turn it over, James fouled by Chroshere, even though Chroshere jumped straight up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

POLLARD with a tip-in! The sideburns are paying off! Tinsley is just amazing at 5 foot bounce passes through opponents legs. Traylor tips it in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

79-78 Cavs with 1:30 left

Take a good shot and don't let Z or Traylor get the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chroshere with a 3! Z fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest with 5 fouls, Pacers up 1 with a minute left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Smart move by Tinsley slowing it down, he wouldn't have done that two years ago. Tinsley draws a foul. Make them both!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers up 3 with 13 seconds left. Double Z if they throw the ball over to that side of the court. Don't foul!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Z hits a fadaway J from like 19 feet, hit both FT's Chroshere!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Good job Chroshere. 3 point game with 10 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Le ****ing bron James hits a 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

C'mon 1.7 seconds


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh my god :angel:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm "watching" the game on nba.com's NBA Courtside.

Last time I did this was that game where Turkoglu hit the 3 at the end to force OT.

I was wondering if Lebron would take the last shot- looks like he stepped up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice try, Ron, just don't take another 3 the rest of the game. 

OVERTIME: 85-85


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chroshere vs Z on the tip? What happened to Bender? Nice play Tinsley. **** you McInnis.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice shot, Ron, but Z is just too tall! Chroshere scores!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Is it possible to miss in OT? Goddamn you Snow. Chroshere misses.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Guard Jeff!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice try again, Ron.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TINSLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

MVP of the game: Jamaal Tinsley.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ron kicked it?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tinsley is looking like a man on a mission. What a great game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CHROSHERE! Why can't you play D? Pollard didn't foul....
James ties it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

That wasnt a foul on Pollard


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Double OT! Artest? (silence)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Smart move Tinsley by raising your hand, keeping the call away from Ron. Tinsley is really a veteran now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice move Jackson, but you needed to finish it, Cavs go up two.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bad move by Rick, taking Jackson out. Jackson was our 2nd strongest defender who we needed to guard LBJ so Ron didn't foul out. Good shot Scot.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Bender needs to be in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Bender needs to be in.


Too late now. We need Artest/Jackson/Chroshere

James hits a 3, geez.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Too late now. We need Artest/Jackson/Chroshere
> ...


Yeah, I guess he's injured.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

100-100


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

102-102

Tinsley ties it!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CHROSHERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE!

Pacers steal it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

105-102 Pacers

Cavs ball. Look out for Z!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

McInnis misses the 3! Traylor brings it to one with 2 FT's.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chroshere fouled. Freddie fouled. C'mon! 1/1. 2/2.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice job Fred.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

BRICK! Tinsley fouled. Clinch it now!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers win.

Players of the Game: Jamaal Tinsley & Ron Artest

Nice win guys.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

IT'S OVER! GREAT GAME! NICE JOB CAVS! I can get off caps now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley: 15/14/7/3

Jackson: 9/10/3

Artest: 31/9/2/1

Chroshere: 20/5/1/1/1

Pollard: 10/10/1/1/3

Jones: 9/2/1

Bender: 11/3/1

Gill: 4/1/1/1

Harrison: 1

Z: 35/18/1/2

LBJ: 28/5/8/1/3 6 TO's

Traylor: 11/7/1/1/3


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fast Break Pts 17 Fast Break Pts 4
Points in the Paint62 Points in the Paint 42
Biggest Lead 9 Biggest Lead 5

Pacers Cavs

Final: 109-105 Pacers

Pacers Fan: 44
BirdFan33: 60
rock747: 45
Tactics: 42
Theo: 32
Reise: 45
Beez: 41
pacersguy: 40

I'm disqualifying theo and beez for not guessing who'd win correctly, winner: pacersguyusa


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I wish I could of watched the game.......Sounds like a good win against a possible playoff contending team.......


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

wow, what a GREAT game! It was a nailbiter. This just shows that we have players that can step it up. Once the injuries are healed up we will be the powerful team we were last year, and even better. I thought Bender should have got more playing time though.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> wow, what a GREAT game! It was a nailbiter. This just shows that we have players that can step it up. Once the injuries are healed up we will be the powerful team we were last year, and even better. I thought Bender should have got more playing time though.



I'm sure they are just being cautious with Bender's knee


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good job Tinsley. Didn't watch it, but what from you guys said, he played well last night.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Carlie should play Pollard more when Foster returns. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------

